# A list of Painted fish



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

These are fish that are dipped and dyed according to http://www.deathbydyeing.org. unfortunately one of my LFS sell a number of these... 


Painted glass fish, Disco fish, Painted Glass
Blueberry Tetra, Strawberry Tetra, Berry Tetra, Painted Tetra
Gold Dollar
Rainbow Shark
Cotton Candy Parrot, Parrotfish
Polka-dot gourami
Kiss the Blarney gourami
Colored Paradise fish
Rainbow Tiger Biotas
Rainbow Ompok
Blushing Tinfoil Barb, Gold Dollars
Oriental Trigerfish
Rainbotia
Blueberry Oscar
Strawberry Oscar
Rainforest
Gumballs
Jellybean Parrots
Glod Severums
Colored Suckerfish
Colored Nayassae
Ice Blue Albinos
Zebra Ice Albinos
Patriotic, mixcolor suckerfish
Rainbow Filomenae
Colored Yellowtailed Botias, Rainbow Goats
Blueberry Honey
Colored Fighters
Dinnerplates, Rainbow pompaudorfish, Colored Discus, Sun Discus
Jellybean Icepops


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I almost fell over when my husband told me what wal-mart had the other day. Died angel fish!!!!! Ya know how some angel fish have like "red" heads. Well these angel fish had pink/purple heads. I could hardly believe it. The source they get their fish from is also a seller on aquabid. I'm starting to think I should put these ppl on a bad sellers list. I also ordered bettas from them before (before I knew the dealt with died fish) and had all kinds of problems with them shipping the fish and get the correct number of fish. Not good ppl.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

poor fishies.. :x


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

i never realized the rainbow shark wa a dyed fish. I had a white one for some time. and of course my lfs never voluntered any info on it


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

is mu Rainbow shark, I'm positive it's not dyed.


> i never realized the rainbow shark wa a dyed fish. I had a white one for some time. and of course my lfs never voluntered any info on it


that would be an albino rainbow shark. I think it'd be hard to dye one if it wasnt albino, then again i heard red tailed botias are dyed. would that just be the red tail? I didnt know there were dyed rainbow sharks, or dyed oscars.


----------



## Teelie (Feb 13, 2005)

I wouldn't trust their list to be accurate. Rainbow sharks for instance are *not* dyed. If they meant the albinos were, then they're still unreliable for having the wrong name .The site has good intentions but like many sites on the web, it's got some misinformation and inaccuracies.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Dont know if this is any of my business but there are a type of Parrot Cichlid that is not dyed because it stays the yellow, green, or what ever color for its whole life, i just dont remember which one it is, sorry......


----------



## cjdirri (Feb 21, 2005)

I just have a hard time getting upset over this, I mean on the scale of bad stuff going on in the world this takes like 100th place in my list of things people to take up as a cause.

Not bashing anyone for caring about the welfare of their fish or anything like that but when I watch the news and see some kids getting straved to death and then someone tells me I should be caring about fish getting painted I kind of want to slap them.


----------



## Teelie (Feb 13, 2005)

This is a fish board, not a world politics or humanities forum so you shouldn't be surprised to see people discussing the welfare of fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well the rainbow sharks I believe are dipped (acid) and not dyed...

and as for caring about the welfare of fish, yes we do care, and by simply not buying these fish we can stop this from happening... simple as that, not politics, no catches...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Teelie @ Tue Feb 22 said:


> This is a fish board, not a world politics or humanities forum so you shouldn't be surprised to see people discussing the welfare of fish.


sheesh, everyone is entitled to their own opinion


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

"We have 789 registered users [ 552 males & 237 females ]"

Not trying to let other things spill into this thread, But I hardly think 800 people not buying
these fish is going to put much of a dent in color dieing fish markets,,,,,
And I bet allot of people here own something died now, that don;t wanna say
or are not going to say.
You ever look into houses when your around town driving at night,
and happen to notice the just how many homes have fish tank?
My Neighber does, "who I met over the internet just a short time ago,
he don;t know his neighber, and i seen there tank walking home one night,
I know of three other houses with-in three blocks of me that do,
2 other house within a block sold there stuff last year, not to mention the number of people who are in the LFS i don;t know buying fish....
I think if we really knew the accual number of aquariums set up in this country compaired to the population count, "not counting betta bowls of what ever"
I bet 700 of the people in this forum including myself would proly crap out pants....
And I bet most of these people don;t do the research on the interent like a good hobbiest should, or are in any kind of aqua community to tell or advise them any different....


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well 800 people is a start... and there are other forums where this is posted... and those other 800 people makes 1600 then we all tell our neighbors and friends, inform our local LFS... say everyone tells just 1 other person not to buy them because they are died... that makes 3200, then those people tell people 6400, and those tell people... 12800 Its only a matter of time. So don't be a critic because I posted this... there are a lot of newbies out there on other forums and this forum... and I thought they should know which fish are dyed so they can make the moral choice.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Mr Aquarium @ Wed Feb 23 said:


> "We have 789 registered users [ 552 males & 237 females ]"
> 
> 
> I bet 700 of the people in this forum including myself would proly crap out pants....
> And I bet most of these people don;t do the research on the interent like a good hobbiest should, or are in any kind of aqua community to tell or advise them any different....



why do you think were all here? to ask questions and learn, to tell other people of our experiences, etc.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

70% of the painted glass fish died in my lfs.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sadly that doesn't even count the ones that die getting captured, after the stress of being dyed, and then getting shipped to the LFS.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

My lfs doesn't sell any died fish. And every fish forum that I am a member of had a thread about died fish. That's alot of people. It does make a difference.


----------

